# Made in Mexico - A documentary



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

> Mexico has been characterized as a land ruled by drug trafficking, murder and corruption. A movie wants to change that view.
> 
> On Nov. 30, 2012, “Hecho en Mexico” (Made in Mexico), a documentary by director Duncan Bridgeman, showcases a tale of Mexico told by the country’s greatest performers and sharpest minds.
> 
> ...


Source:

A documentary starring Diego Luna shows another face of Mexico


----------



## DNP (May 3, 2011)

Longford said:


> Video Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zu8IgBQvugk&feature=player_embedded
> 
> Source:
> 
> A documentary starring Diego Luna shows another face of Mexico


Beautiful!

WashDC/SMA


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Longford said:


> OFFICIAL TRAILER [US] | HECHO EN MEXICO - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, what a breath of fresh air with all the negativity flying around the site!
Maybe we can get back to focusing on Mexico!


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*Hecho en Mexico.*



conklinwh said:


> Wow, what a breath of fresh air with all the negativity flying around the site!
> Maybe we can get back to focusing on Mexico!


I saw this movie being mentioned somewhere when it first came to Cinepolis Theaters about a month ago, and was planning to see it here in San Luis Potosi. After waiting 2 weeks to go it was already taken off the venue. I presume because it is in documentary form it was not scheduled for a long run.


----------



## johnmex (Nov 30, 2010)

Netflix should pick it up soon....


----------

